# Bullitt Mustang for sale.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

https://newatlas.com/steve-mcqueen-bullitt-mustang-auction-2020-mecum-january/61071/

Auction in January so plenty of time to save up. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

i wonder if nick mason fancies it? Selling the 250 gto might cover it then again given the price of the pn daytona it might not.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Interesting

This is like the search for the Holy Grail or Atlantis with over the years various people saying it might not be the real one.

https://www.autoblog.com/amp/2017/03/02/bullitt-mustang-mexico-find/

A bit like my Mexican beer



Until you do a bit of research

It's no more Mexican than I am English



Made in Scotland

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

Back to the Mustang, this one has all off a sudden popped up out of nowhere with almost anybody originally connected to the film long gone.

Call me an old cynic but when there's a possibility of a few million buck on offer.....

:biggrin:


----------



## happyal27 (Jun 25, 2019)

If only I had the money spare, I'm guessing it'l go for a fair bit more than I can afford.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Record price apparently,

https://www.motoringresearch.com/car-news/ford-bullitt-mustang-movie-car-sells-at-auction/


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

My holy grails are a bit more affordable:

Any Etype and a 1975 850 Commando in black.

Affordable but I still can't see either happening


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Interesting
> 
> This is like the search for the Holy Grail or Atlantis with over the years various people saying it might not be the real one.
> 
> ...


 that mustang: a franken car. vin


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

vinn said:


> that mustang: a franken car. vin


 Yep that would be my guess as well


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

it could do with a re-spray


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> it could do with a re-spray


 it could do with a re-spray :wacko: :laugh:

this and send the Paul Newmans Daytona to rolex for a re dial & full referb to lose 15 million in one go :laugh:

deano


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

deano1956 said:


> it could do with a re-spray :wacko: :laugh:
> 
> this and send the Paul Newmans Daytona to rolex for a re dial & full referb to lose 15 million in one go :laugh:
> 
> deano


 come on Deano lad could you live with someone elses old wrecks so what if some famous bloke put his bum in one and wrist in't 'tother. Would you really want a POW just because some royal bloke had one? Least its shiny. Even @BondandBigM a bloke as famous as that knew no one would want his LV unless rolex had minted it up, so he got it done and its spic and span now.

[IMG alt="Image result for pow aston martin" data-ratio="66.60"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/0d/2f/04/0d2f04873f1228d2bab005adc092e351.jpg[/IMG]

compare that with the knackered old ford.

:watch:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> someone elses old wrecks


 no nige I could not that's why every thing I have is restored to better than new ,but there re some people who love patina :laugh:

deano


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

deano1956 said:


> no nige I could not that's why every thing I have is restored to better than new ,but there re some people who love patina :laugh:
> 
> deano


 i know mate but being a lancastrian (read Burnley) and you a yorkshireist we sort of dont get this willy nilly nonsense


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/gasmonkeygarage/status/1192487872349298688?s=21


----------

